# I cant open the project properties in Visual Studio



## pavilion (Feb 9, 2009)

There is something wrong with it, this error occured when I opened the properties of Project (see the image)

```
An error occurred trying to load the page.
Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation.
```
Without this, I can't change the project type between Windows App and Console App >< Anyone help please, I tried to repair it but no use, I don't want to reinstall
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/121/errorhz9.th.png


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 9, 2009)

Host the image on imageshack, photobucket, et al...


----------



## pavilion (Feb 12, 2009)

someone help !! this error happens to all of my projects, I think it's caused by the VS, not my project, and I don't want to reinstall the VS


----------



## astroutkarsh (Feb 16, 2009)

Please check following Links
*www.geekpedia.com/KB70_Exception-has-been-thrown-by-the-target-of-an-invocation.html
Just give try.

You have posted in CodeGuru as-well


----------



## pavilion (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks , but that's not exactly my situation, my projects run fine, only their properties can't be opened.
I reinstalled VS but the error's still there, I don't know what to do now


----------

